# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σπουργίτια στο μπαλκόνι.

## stratelos

καλησπερα στην  παρεα.σημερα ανοιξα τη μπαλκονοπορτα και ειδα γυρω απ το κλουβι 6 σπουργιτια.πως μπορω ν αντιμετοπισω το φαινομενο γιατι μπορει να μεταδιδουν παρασιτα κτλ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Στράτο ..... 
Συχνό φαινόμενο τα σπουργίτια και οι δεκαοχτούρες στα μπαλκόνια. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τυλίξεις τα κλουβιά με σήτα ψιλή για τα κουνούπια. Έτσι και θα αποφύγεις τυχόν επαφή των οικόσιτων πτηνών σου με τα άγρια πτηνά ( με το να κουτσουλίσει πχ το σπουργίτι μέσα στο κλουβί καθώς θα είναι από πάνω ) ,αλλά και τα κουνούπια που μπορεί να κολλήσουν στα πτηνά σου ξηρή ευλογιά....

----------


## θανος1

Ειναι παρα πολυ ευκολο ολα τα pet shop εχουν ενα σπρει που διοχνει τα ζωα λογο της κακης του μυρουδιας μυριζει μονο στα ζωα και ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο αρκει να το ριξεις στο σωστο σημειο που τα βλεπεις τις περισσοτερες φορες μια φορα θα το ριξεις και θα φυγουν.Βεβαια αν δεν θες να ξοδεψεις λεφτα μπορεις να βρεις μια αδεσποτη γατα να τη βαλεις στο μπαλκονι σου και παλι δεν θα δεις κανενα σπουργιτι αλλα μην φοβασαι τοσο για τα σπουργιτια εμενα ερχονται στον κηπο μου καμοια 15αρια καθε μερα και δεν εχω παθει τιποτα απο παρασιτα που λενε εννοω κατι σπουργιτακια ειναι καθονται 5 λεπτα και φευγουν δεν κανουν κατι κακο.{ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΠΡΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ}

----------


## douriakos

χαχαχαχα εχω να σου δωσω κανα δυο γατες εγω stratelo  ::  τωρα δεν ξερω αν φαει τα αδεσποτα πουλια μονο ή και τα οικοσιτα  ::

----------


## θανος1

χαχαχα εχω και εγω εναν γατο στο επομενο στενο θες να στον φερω αλλα ειναι τεμπελης πιο πιθανο ειναι να βαλει τα περιστερια να τον ταιζουν στο στωμα παρα να τα διοξει χαχαχα ::

----------

